# Μια καλοκαιρινή στιγμή Ελλάδας



## nickel (Jul 10, 2013)

Όσο δεν μπορούμε να φεύγουμε με το σώμα, φεύγουμε με το μυαλό. Στη χτεσινή Καθημερινή ο Ηλίας Μαγκλίνης θυμήθηκε μια καλοκαιρινή ιστορία από τη βιογραφία του Πάτρικ Λι Φέρμορ. Επειδή η πρωτότυπη ιστορία βρίσκεται στο βιβλίο _Μάνη_ του Φέρμορ, αντιγράφω τη σκηνή από εκεί επειδή δεν αποκλείεται να ενδιαφέρει τις φυγές σας:


Thinking of our grilling fish, our minds strayed back to Kalamata (now hidden at the gleaming gulf’s end), several years before.

It was midsummer in that glaring white town, and the heat was explosive. Some public holiday was in progress—could it have been the feast of St. John the Baptist which marks the summer solstice?—and the waterfront was crowded with celebrating citizens in liquefaction. The excitement of a holiday and the madness of a heat wave hung in the air. The stone flags of the water’s edge, where Joan and Xan Fielding and I sat down to dinner, flung back the heat like a casserole with the lid off. On a sudden, silent, decision we stepped down fully dressed into the sea carrying the iron table a few yards out and then our three chairs, on which, up to our waists in cool water, we sat round the neatly laid table-top, which now seemed by magic to be levitated three inches above the water. The waiter, arriving a moment later, gazed with surprise at the empty space on the quay; then, observing us with a quickly-masked flicker of pleasure, he stepped unhesitatingly into the sea, advanced waist deep with a butler’s gravity, and, saying nothing more than “Dinner-time,” placed our meal before us—three beautifully grilled _kephali_, piping hot, and with their golden brown scales sparkling. To enjoy their marine flavour to the utmost, we dipped each by its tail for a second into the sea at our elbow... Diverted by this spectacle, the diners on the quay sent us can upon can of retsina till the table was crowded. A dozen boats soon gathered there, the craft radiating from the table’s circumference like the petals of a marguerite. Leaning from their gently rocking boats, the fishermen helped us out with this sudden flux of wine, and by the time the moon and the Dog-Star rose over this odd symposium, a mandoline had appeared and manga songs in praise of hashish rose into the swooning night:

“When the hookah glows and bubbles,”
wailed the fishermen,
“Brothers, not a word! Take heed!
“Behold the _mangas_ all around us
“Puffing at the eastern weed...”​ 

Ο Αμερικανός φιλόλογος Michael Gorra κλείνει την εισαγωγή του βιβλίου με την παρακάτω παράγραφο:

Leigh Fermor is serious, and he winks. No other travel writer takes so infectious a pleasure in the world around him. Early in _Mani_ he describes a midsummer dinner in the city of Kalamata when the “stone flags of the water’s edge...flung back the heat like a casserole with the lid off,” until on a “sudden, silent decision we stepped down fully dressed” into the water, taking the restaurant’s table and chairs with them. The waiter arrives with a platter of grilled fish, looks “at the empty space on the quay,” and then, “with a quickly-masked flicker of pleasure,...stepped unhesitatingly into the sea.” Boats gather around the table, the retsina flows, the night begins to swoon with music, and yet what interests Leigh Fermor isn’t his own behavior but the waiter’s aplomb in following him. No one forgets this scene, and in reading Mani I feel on every page ready to walk into that water myself.​
Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να φτιάξουν αυτοί που φτιάχνουν τα διαφημιστικά βιντεάκια και ένα βασισμένο σ’ αυτή τη σκηνή από τη _Μάνη_ (εντάξει, με άλλο τραγούδι); Ή το έχουν φτιάξει και δεν το έχω δει;


Αλήθεια, μήπως αναγνωρίζει κανείς το τραγούδι από τη μετάφραση των στίχων;


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αλήθεια, μήπως αναγνωρίζει κανείς το τραγούδι από τη μετάφραση των στίχων;





Spoiler



Όταν καπνίζει ο λουλάς - Γιώργος Μητσάκης & Γιώργος Μανησαλής






Όταν καπνίζει ο λουλάς
εσύ δεν πρέπει να μιλάς
Κοίταξε τριγύρω οι μάγκες
κάνουν όλοι, κάνουν τουμπεκί

Άκου που παίζει ο μπαγλαμάς
και πάτα αργιλέ για μας
Σα θα γίνουμε μαστούρια
θα ‘μαστε πολύ προσεχτικοί

Κανένα μάτι μη μας δει
και μας μπλοκάρουν δηλαδή
Να μη μας βρούνε καμιάν αιτία
και μας πάνε όλους φυλακή


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2014)

...
Ήταν μεσοκαλόκαιρο σ' εκείνη τη λαμπερή άσπρη πολιτεία κι η ζέστη ήταν εκρηκτική. Γιόρταζαν κάποια γιορτή — μπορεί νάταν η γιορτή του Αη Γιάννη του Βαφτιστή, που δηλώνει το θερινό ηλιοστάσιο — και η προκυμαία ήταν γεμάτη κόσμο που είχε ξεχυθεί και πανηγύριζε. Η ψυχική διάθεση μιας αργίας κι η τρέλα ενός ζεστού κύματος πλανιόταν στον αέρα. Το πέτρινο πλακόστρωτο στην ακροθαλασσιά, όπου καθόμασταν για να φάμε το βράδυ, η Ιωάννα, ο Ζαν Φίλντινγκ κι εγώ, εκσφενδόνιζε τη ζέστη σα μια κατσαρόλα μ' ανασηκωμένο καπάκι. Με μια ξαφνική, σιωπηλή απόφαση προχωρήσαμε ντυμένοι στη θάλασσα φέρνοντας το σιδερένιο τραπέζι κ' ύστερα τις τρεις καρέκλες μερικά μέτρα πιο μέσα. Καθήσαμε, μέχρι τη μέση μας στο δροσερό νερό, γύρω από το ομορφοστρωμένο τραπέζι, που φαινότανε μαγικά υψωμένο λίγους πόντους πάνω απ' το νερό. Το γκαρσόνι, όταν ήρθε σε λίγο, είδε ξαφνιασμένο μιαν άδεια θέση στην προκυμαία. Μετά, βλέποντάς μας, μ' ένα γρήγορο ψεύτικο σβησμένο χαμόγελο, περπάτησε αδίσταχτα στη θάλασσα. Προχώρησε μέχρι τη μέση του στο νερό, με τη σοβαρότητα ενός γνήσιου μπάτλερ, δίχως
να πει τίποτ' άλλο εκτός από «Καλή όρεξη» και έβαλε το φαΐ μπροστά μας — τρεις θαυμάσιους κέφαλους στη σχάρα που άχνιζαν, με τα λαμπερά χρυσοκάστανα λέπια τους. Για ν' απολαύσουμε απόλυτα τη θαλασσινή τους γεύση, τους βουτήξαμε για λίγο στη θάλασσα, πιάνοντάς τους απ' την ουρά... Οι διπλανοί μας, που διασκέδαζαν με το θέαμα, μας έστειλαν κατοσταράκια και μισές με ρετσίνα. Σε λίγο το τραπέζι μας γέμισε. Μια ντουζίνα βάρκες μαζεύτηκαν γύρω απ' το τραπέζι μας, ένας στολίσκος που 'μοιαζε με τα πέταλα μιας μαργαρίτας. Μέσα απ' τις βάρκες, που λικνίζονταν ελαφριά, οι ψαράδες μάς βοηθήσανε κάπως να βγούμε απ' αυτή την ξαφνική κρασοπλημμύρα. Την ώρα που το φεγγάρι ανέτελλε πάνω απ' αυτό το παράξενο συμπόσιο, πρόβαλε ένα μαντολίνο, και μάγκικα τραγούδια που υμνούσανε το χασίς υψωθήκανε μες στη λιπόθυμη νύχτα:

«Όταν καπνίζει ο λουλάς»
Τραγουδούσαν οι ψαράδες κλαψιάρικα
«Εσύ δεν πρέπει να μιλάς
Κοίταξε τριγύρω οι μάγκες
Κάνουν όλοι, κάνουν όλοι τουμπεκί»


www.uni-leipzig.de/~organik//giannis/Philosophie/Gedicht%2017.pdf​
Patrick Leigh Fermor "MANI, Travels in the Southern Peloponnese" 1958
Πάτρικ Λη Φέρμορ «ΜΑΝΗ», Κέδρος 1972, μτφ. Τζαννής Τζαννετάκης

«Ένα ολότελα καινούργιο κεφάλαιο και η προσθήκη υλικού που δεν περιλαμβάνεται στο αγγλικό πρωτότυπο, μαζί μ' αναρίθμητες αλλαγές, διασκευές και διορθώσεις, έκαναν τούτη τη μετάφραση της «Μάνης» αισθητά πιο μεγάλη απ' το πρωτότυπό της και, στην πραγματικότητα, ένα νέο βιβλίο. Το νέο τούτο βιβλίο αντικαθιστά τις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις στ' αγγλικά και στις άλλες γλώσσες, συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της ελληνικής, και είναι η μόνη μετάφραση, απ' όλες τις ξενόγλωσσες, που έχει την έγκρισή μου και την ευλογία μου.»
~ Πάτρικ Λη Φέρμορ, από την παρουσίαση στο οπισθόφυλλο του βιβλίου


«Υπάρχει αυτή η Ελλάδα σήμερα; Εγώ απαντώ: Ναι, την βρίσκω συχνά.»
~ Αθανάσιος Γιάννης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2014)

Patrick Leigh Fermor (via nickel) said:


> [...]
> The waiter, arriving a moment later, gazed with surprise at the empty space on the quay; then, observing us *with a quickly-masked flicker of pleasure*, he stepped unhesitatingly into the sea, advanced waist deep with a butler’s gravity, and, saying nothing more than “Dinner-time,”
> [...]





Τζαννής Τζαννετάκης (via daeman) said:


> [...]
> Μετά, βλέποντάς μας, *μ' ένα γρήγορο ψεύτικο σβησμένο χαμόγελο*, περπάτησε αδίσταχτα στη θάλασσα. Προχώρησε μέχρι τη μέση του στο νερό, με τη σοβαρότητα ενός γνήσιου μπάτλερ, δίχως
> να πει τίποτ' άλλο εκτός από «Καλή όρεξη»
> [...]





Πάτρικ Λι Φέρμορ (via daeman) said:


> «Ένα ολότελα καινούργιο κεφάλαιο και η προσθήκη υλικού που δεν περιλαμβάνεται στο αγγλικό πρωτότυπο, μαζί μ' αναρίθμητες αλλαγές, διασκευές και διορθώσεις, έκαναν τούτη τη μετάφραση της «Μάνης» αισθητά πιο μεγάλη απ' το πρωτότυπό της και, στην πραγματικότητα, ένα νέο βιβλίο. Το νέο τούτο βιβλίο αντικαθιστά τις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις στ' αγγλικά και στις άλλες γλώσσες, συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της ελληνικής, *και είναι η μόνη μετάφραση, απ' όλες τις ξενόγλωσσες, που έχει την έγκρισή μου και την ευλογία μου*.»



Εγώ τώρα, γιατί νομίζω ότι η ελληνική μετάφραση έχει χάσει εντελώς το συγκεκριμένο σημείο; Ξέρω, επειδή πάσχω από βαρεία επιμελητίτιδα. Εσείς τι λέτε, όμως;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2014)

Όντως, κι εγώ νομίζω ότι το quickly-masked flicker of pleasure δεν μπορεί να μεταφραστεί «γρήγορο ψεύτικο σβησμένο χαμόγελο». 

Επίσης, για το «unhesitatingly» δεν είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή το «αδίσταχτα», νομίζω. Καλώς ή κακώς, το «αδίστακτος» έχει κι άλλες έννοιες. Ίσως να του ταίριαζε περισσότερο «χωρίς να διστάσει καθόλου».


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2017)

...
Τώρα την καλοκαιριά, μικρό μου
φεύγεις απ' το σπίτι το δικό μου
έννοια σου και θα το μετανιώσεις
σαν το κεράκι, αλανιάρα μου, θα λιώσεις

Trio Tekke, Ρεγγέτικα


----------

